# First 2 attempts at the "bigger" park jump at my local resort. (1 video, 3 pics)



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

*First 2 attempts at the "bigger" park jump at my local resort. (1 video, 3 pics)*

Landed both with a simple grab. I was pretty happy. I just started snowboarding in January, so I'm still a beginner...but finally felt real comfortable with the small jumps, so decided to give this guy a go. 

Not sure how big it is, small I'm sure compared to what a lot of you guys jump, but it's the biggest we have at our tiny little resort. :yahoo:

Of course, any constructive criticism is appreciated. Something I'm doing wrong or could improve on...I'm still learning big time.














Ok, I think I got this...










...so far so good...










...I'm flying through the air, this is not good...save me Tom Cruise...


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

congrats! those look like the jumps they used to build at one of my local hills. wish they still shaped 'em like that.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

david_z said:


> congrats! those look like the jumps they used to build at one of my local hills. wish they still shaped 'em like that.


Thanks! You know, I was surprised. I won't lie, I was pretty freaked out to hit it...just tried to calm myself and commit. And when I did it, it was actually easier than the smaller jump.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Looks good to me, nice job.

If you want some style tips, you could try taking that front hand that was pointing forward in that first photo and aim to extend it straight up, then push your front leg out fully extended while holding your indy grab.

That will give you a very stylish indy nosepoke, one of my favourite go-to grabs.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Jed said:


> Looks good to me, nice job.
> 
> If you want some style tips, you could try taking that front hand that was pointing forward in that first photo and aim to extend it straight up, then push your front leg out fully extended while holding your indy grab.
> 
> That will give you a very stylish indy nosepoke, one of my favourite go-to grabs.


Awesome tip. I'll have to try that this weekend...heading to Holiday Valley for my first ski trip. A couple of times I did the rock horns with that hand haha, but I can see how the extended front leg would make that look sweet.

Thanks.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh, anybody wanna guess how big that jump is? I have no clue...would just be nice to know so I can keep track.

EDIT: Website says 25 ft...but I feel like it wasn't that far.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice job!

That looked like a 12-15 footer to me.


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Nice job!
> 
> That looked like a 12-15 footer to me.


My guess was about 15 feet. Website says the jump I hit is 25 & 30 ft (2 separate lips...I hit the smaller one). I feel like I would have been in the air longer. And probably would have crapped my pants. :laugh:


----------



## Consonantal (Dec 12, 2012)

That's a 15 footer. But you look super solid, great form in midair. Knees were tucked, balanced center of gravity. Very nice.

Keep that up and by next year you'll be throwing triple corks xD


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

Consonantal said:


> That's a 15 footer. But you look super solid, great form in midair. Knees were tucked, balanced center of gravity. Very nice.
> 
> Keep that up and by next year you'll be throwing triple corks xD


Hahaha. Yeeeeah. The goal is to do a barrel roll eventually. But until I'm super comfortable with hitting 3's consistently, I won't even bother trying it. And I can't hit 3's...at all. It's ugly... :laugh:


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

SuperNewb said:


> My guess was about 15 feet. Website says the jump I hit is 25 & 30 ft (2 separate lips...I hit the smaller one). I feel like I would have been in the air longer. And probably would have crapped my pants. :laugh:


I'm with linvillegorge on this one. That's in the <15 foot range. Still a good size starter jump. But it ain't a 25-30 footer


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

david_z said:


> I'm with linvillegorge on this one. That's in the <15 foot range. Still a good size starter jump. But it ain't a 25-30 footer


That's about what I figured. Probably 3 board lengths to clear. Not sure how they measure, but I agree that it isn't 25 feet.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

SuperNewb said:


> That's about what I figured. Probably 3 board lengths to clear. *Not sure how they measure*, but I agree that it isn't 25 feet.


Probably they measure with the same yardstick they use to measure base depth -- which is also usually not as much as they report


----------



## SuperNewb (Jan 10, 2013)

david_z said:


> Probably they measure with the same yardstick they use to measure base depth -- which is also usually not as much as they report


YES!!! Hahaha.

24"-36" base....go there and see dirt patches. :thumbsdown: :laugh: :blink:


----------

